# 2006 GTO low compression



## ak gto (May 26, 2013)

Here is my problem. I have a 2006 GTO with a p1sc procharger pushing 7 psi of boost, i also have cat back exhaust on the car. The problem is that i have low compression on the driver side cylinders. all 4 cylinders have low compression and they all have different compression. The passenger side cylinders all have good compression. I replaced the head gaskets and that made no difference. I did a leak down test and could hear the air through my valve covers. Is it possible that i broke the ring lands only on one side of the motor? What else could be the problem? Any help is appreciated. BTW this will be my first engine build.


----------

